# cockatiel sense of smell?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I am curious if anyone knows if cockatiels have any kind of a sense of smell. With the majority of birds, their best senses are sight and hearing. I am curious because sometimes when I offer Bennie a new food, he will just touch it with the outside of his beak, not nibbling, just touching it with the outside curve of his beak. Could he be trying to smell it?


----------



## jwar090 (Jan 18, 2014)

I read somewhere that cockatiels (like other birds in general) do have a sense of smell, but it is not as advanced as the human sense of smell. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

I think the same as jwar090, but I also think that even though they cannot actually 'smell like a hound' that smell very much affects them. Because in the mines, the workers will bring a Canary, and they go in the cave, eventually the Canary will die on the spot and the workers mark that spot and know not to go further because of toxic posin in the air. Very interesting anyways.


----------

